# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Η Φραγκίτσα

## Yannis_17

Γεια σας φίλοι.
  Είμαι καινούριος εδώ και μπήκα, για να μάθω διάφορα πράγματα περί παπαγάλων, μια που έχω δυο κοκατίλ  κι έναν Αμαζόνιο με μπλε μέτωπο.
  Θέλω λοιπόν τα φώτα σας κι όποιος είναι γνώστης του θέματος, ας με πληροφορήσει.
  Λοιπόν, πέντε μέρες πριν πραγματοποίησα την παλιά επιθυμία μου να έχω έναν μεγάλο παπαγάλο. Τον σταμπάρισα σε ένα pet shop  της Βουλιαγμένης, έκανα μια βδομάδα να αποφασίσω τελικά τον πήρα.  Πράσινος είναι με μέτωπο μπλε, θηλυκό, όπως μου είπαν στο μαγαζί, είναι 1,5 χρονών. Την έφερα σπίτι.  Πρώτα την έβαλα σε μεγαλύτερο κλουβί, αργότερα σε μεγάλο, ίσα με ανθρώπινο μπόι, οπότε από απόψεως χώρου ο παπαγάλος δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Θηλυκό μου είπανε στο μαγαζί πως είναι, Φραγκίτσα την ονόμασα. Ωραίο πουλί. Εδώ και πέντε περίπου μέρες είναι στο σπίτι μου. Κάθεται πολύ ήσυχη, φασαρία δεν κάνει, ενώ έμαθα ότι είναι ζωηρά πουλιά. Της μιλάω της Φραγκίτσας τον ελέυθερο χρόνο. Κάμποσες φορές με δάγκωσε στο χέρι. Ίσως είμαι βιαστικός και δεν υπολόγισα τον χρόνο προσαρμογής που χρειάζεται το πουλί. Δεν την βλέπω να τρώει πολύ, κάτι πολύ λίγα πράγματα. Απορώ, τόσο μεγάλο πουλί να τρώει σαν ένα σπουργίτη.  Δεν ακούγεται σχεδόν καθόλου. Εδώ και τρεις μέρες παίζω μαζί της. Έμαθε να κάθεται σε ένα ξύλο, έτσι την βγάζω έξω, η ανοίγω το κλουβί. Απ΄το μικρότερο κλουβί έβγαινε χωρίς παρακαλετά,  απ’ το μεγάλο δεν θέλει να βγει, παρά με κόλπα. Θέλει να κάθεται πάνω στο κλουβί και να χαζεύει. Την  μαθαίνω να κάθεται στο ξυλαράκι, αργότερα άρχισε να κάθεται στο χέρι μου, βέβαια λίγο  απρόθυμα. Τώρα δεν με δαγκώνει, με ακουμπάει με το ράμφος πολύ απαλά. Μια φορά κατάφερα να την  βάλω στον ώμο μου και η Φραγκίτσα πλησίασε το ράμφος της στο αφτί μου. Είπα μέσα μου, πάει την έπαθα, αν με δαγκώσει εκεί, την έβαψα.  Φώναξα μόνο :

-          Μη! Δεν δαγκώνουν τον μπαμπά!
  Η Φραγκίτσα δάγκωσε πολύ απαλά το αφτί μου, χάδι ήταν πιο πολύ, παρά δάγκωμα, κι έβγαλε έναν σιγανό ήχο, κάτι σαν  «μιάχμ». Δεν με δάγκωσε τελικά.
  Απ’ το ξυλαράκι η απ’ το χέρι μου πετάει πίσω στο κλουβί επάνω. Πάντα γυρεύει να γυρίσει στο πάνω μέρος του κλουβιού. Είδα ότι δεν ξέρει να πετάει καλά και την βάζω συχνά να πετάει να μάθει. Γι’ αυτό τον λόγο με κλειστές πόρτες και παράθυρα την αφήνω πολλές ώρες εκτός κλουβιού. Το πρωί την αφήνω, γυρίζω απ’ τη δουλειά και την βρίσκω να κάθεται πάλι πάνω στο κλουβί. Δεν την είδα να περιφέρεται στο δωμάτιο.
  Οι πρώτες της αλλαγές είναι: δεν είναι ζωϊρή, όπως περίμενα, δεν τρώει σχεδόν καθόλου, έπαψε να με δαγκώνει, άρχισε πιο άνετα να κάθεται στο ξυλαράκι η στο χέρι η στον ώμο, δεν φωνάζει. Χθες μόνο έβγαλε μια κραυγή.  Άκουσα ότι αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι κάτι σαν προσαρμογή. Παραείναι ήσυχη, ενώ άκουσα γι’ αυτά τα πουλιά, ότι είναι μεγάλοι φασαριτζήδες.  Καμιά φορά, ιδίως όταν είναι στο κλουβί, κάνει κινήσεις σώματος δεξιά-αριστερά η πάνω-κάτω ρυθμικά κάμποσες φορές, καμιά φορά σκαρφαλώνει σε όλο το κλουβί, κάτι σαν τσίρκο. Μετά πάλι, ήσυχη, χωρίς φωνή, χωρίς να τρώει σχεδόν καθόλου. 
Χθες για πρώτη φορά έφαγε κομμάτι λάχανο απ' το χέρι μου, με το ζόρι, απρόθυμα, σαν να βαριόταν. Της έδωσα καρότο, το πήρε, και το πέταξε κάτω.
Όταν της βάζω το ξυλαράκι στα πόδια να σκαρφαλώσει, αρπάζει με το ράμφος της το ξύλο και το σπρόχνει περα, είδα δεν το θέλει και τόσο πολύ. Τώρα το κάνει, όχι τόσο πρόθυμα, αλλά με περισσότερη δεκτικότητα.

  Με την περιγραφή που έδωσα, αν κάποιος η κάποια απ’ τους φίλους ξέρει γι’ αυτά τα πουλιά ας με πληροφορήσει, να δώσει τα φώτα του για να ξέρω τι πρέπει να προσέχω, πως πρέπει να φέρομαι, πως και πότε να δοκιμάζω να εκπαιδεύω το πουλί.
  Γενικά, σαν γνώστες, απ’ αυτά που είπα εδώ τι συμπέρασμα βγαίνει, πείτε μου, διότι σαν καινούριος, δεν ξέρω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

ΥΓ. Αυτή είναι η Φραγκίτσα

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας! Αν θέλεις, μπορείς να μας συστήσεις τους φτερωτούς σου φίλους στην κατάλληλη ενότητα ώστε να τους θαυμάσουμε και εμείς μαζί σου: Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας. 

Αν και το φόρουμ είναι... ζακοκρατούμενο νομίζω πως η Φραγκίτσα είναι πανέμορφη. Τρομερά χρώματα στα μάτια της αλλά ακόμη και οι πιτσιλιές που έχει στο μέτωπο της πραγματικά είναι τόσο έντονες που σε μαγνητίζουν. Να σου ζήσει, λοιπόν, και να τη χαίρεσαι. Εύχομαι να περάσετε πολλά χρόνια μαζί.  :Big Grin: 




> Λοιπόν, πέντε μέρες πριν πραγματοποίησα την παλιά επιθυμία μου να έχω έναν μεγάλο παπαγάλο. Τον σταμπάρισα σε ένα pet shop της Βουλιαγμένης, έκανα μια βδομάδα να αποφασίσω τελικά τον πήρα. Πράσινος είναι με μέτωπο μπλε, θηλυκό, όπως μου είπαν στο μαγαζί, είναι 1,5 χρονών.


Πρόκειται για έναν Blue Fronted Amazon αρχικά, ή στα ελληνικά πράσινος με μπλε μέτωπο όπως σου είπαν από το pet shop. Περίεργο...  :Rolleye0012:  Αν και γενικά η απόκτηση παπαγάλου από pet shop δεν ενδείκνυται για ποικίλους λόγους, μερικοί εκ των οποίων είναι και αυτοί που διερωτάσαι, τώρα πλέον έχεις αποκτήσει τον παπαγάλο σου. Φαίνεται να είναι υγιής παπαγάλος και με περιποιημένο φτέρωμα, σε σύγκριση με άλλους παπαγάλους που έχω δει κατά καιρούς σε μαγαζιά. Καθαρό και λείο ράμφος, ζωηρό βλέμμα, καθαρά μάτια και έντονα χρώματα.




> Θηλυκό μου είπανε στο μαγαζί πως είναι, Φραγκίτσα την ονόμασα


Δεν πρόκειται για διμορφικό είδος, οπότε ο διαχωρισμός του φύλου είναι δύσκολος έως ακατόρθωτος οπτικά. Για να σιγουρευτείς για το φύλο του πρέπει να κάνεις test DNA είτε με αίμα είτε με φτερό του παπαγάλου που μπορείς να αποστείλεις σε εξειδικευμένα εργαστήρια (νομίζω η τιμή είναι γύρω στα 25 με 30 ευρώ). Εκτός αυτών μπορείς να κάνεις και εξετάσεις στο παπαγάλο, κυρίως για την ασθένεια PBFD (Psittacine Beak and Feather Disease) αν και προς το παρόν δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο αφού έχει ήδη αγοραστεί ο παπαγάλος.

Έχει τίποτα χαρτιά μαζί του ο παπαγάλος; Από το εκτροφείο που αγοράστηκε; Πώς ήρθε στα χέρια τους ο παπαγάλος; 




> Εδώ και πέντε περίπου μέρες είναι στο σπίτι μου. Κάθεται πολύ ήσυχη, φασαρία δεν κάνει, ενώ έμαθα ότι είναι ζωηρά πουλιά. Της μιλάω της Φραγκίτσας τον ελέυθερο χρόνο. Κάμποσες φορές με δάγκωσε στο χέρι. Ίσως είμαι βιαστικός και δεν υπολόγισα τον χρόνο προσαρμογής που χρειάζεται το πουλί. Δεν την βλέπω να τρώει πολύ, κάτι πολύ λίγα πράγματα. Απορώ, τόσο μεγάλο πουλί να τρώει σαν ένα σπουργίτη. Δεν ακούγεται σχεδόν καθόλου. Εδώ και τρεις μέρες παίζω μαζί της. Έμαθε να κάθεται σε ένα ξύλο, έτσι την βγάζω έξω, η ανοίγω το κλουβί. Απ΄το μικρότερο κλουβί έβγαινε χωρίς παρακαλετά, απ’ το μεγάλο δεν θέλει να βγει, παρά με κόλπα. Θέλει να κάθεται πάνω στο κλουβί και να χαζεύει. Την μαθαίνω να κάθεται στο ξυλαράκι, αργότερα άρχισε να κάθεται στο χέρι μου, βέβαια λίγο απρόθυμα. Τώρα δεν με δαγκώνει, με ακουμπάει με το ράμφος πολύ απαλά.


Είναι ακόμη πολύ νωρίς για να έχει συνηθίσει το νέο του περιβάλλον ο παπαγάλος. Λογικό είναι να είναι μαζεμένη και να μην κινείται αρκετά ή να κάθεται σιωπηλή. Σιγά σιγά, όσο οι μέρες περνούν θα αρχίσει να ανοίγεται περισσότερο.

 Έπρεπε να τον αφήσεις να σε πλησιάσει η Φραγκίτσα και όχι εσύ. Είναι ήμερη ή όχι; Από την εικόνα που περιγράφεις εσύ φαίνεται για ήμερο παπαγάλο (οι άγριοι Amazon είναι αρκετά επιθετικοί και σίγουρα αν σε δάγκωναν θα σε πονούσαν άσχημα, σε σημείο να σε ματώσουν δαγκώνοντας ακόμη και κομμάτι από το δέρμα σου.) που λόγω μη σωστής διαχείρισης -παραμέληση, απότομες κινήσεις κ.λπ.- άρχισε να απομακρύνεται από τους ανθρώπους. Εκτός και αν συνέβη το αντίθετο, πράγμα που δεν το θεωρώ πιθανό, να ταΐστηκε από τους γονείς του και έπειτα με σωστή ενασχόληση είτε του εκτροφέα, είτε τυχόν προηγούμενης οικογένειας πριν καταλήξει στο pet shop είτε ακόμη και του πετσοπά άρχισε να εξημερώνεται. 

Προς το παρόν μην την βγάζεις έξω για λίγες μέρες, μέχρι να συνηθίσει το κλουβί και να τη δεις να κινείται άνετα σε αυτό, χωρίς να φοβάται. Πιστεύω πως ακόμη και η αλλαγή αυτή, από μικρό σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο κλουβί την άγχωσε. Ωστόσο έπραξες πολύ καλά. Να βάλεις στο κλουβί της αρκετά παιχνιδάκια να ασχολείται. Αν τα φοβάται, αρχικά κρέμασε τα εκτός κλουβιού και μετά από κάποιες μέρες, αφού ασχολείται με αυτά όσο είναι εντός κλουβιού (π.χ. προσπαθεί να τα πιάσει και να παίξει) ή αφού τα συνηθίσει και δε φοβάται τα βάζεις εντός του χώρου της. Αν πάλι δεις ότι φοβάται υπερβολικά να τα αφήσεις απέναντι από το κλουβί σε κάποιο σημείο, ορατό όμως από τον παπαγάλο ώστε να τα επεξεργαστεί αρχικά οπτικά και να μην τα θεωρεί ως απειλή. 




> Μια φορά κατάφερα να την βάλω στον ώμο μου και η Φραγκίτσα πλησίασε το ράμφος της στο αφτί μου. Είπα μέσα μου, πάει την έπαθα, αν με δαγκώσει εκεί, την έβαψα. Φώναξα μόνο: - Μη! Δεν δαγκώνουν τον μπαμπά!
> Η Φραγκίτσα δάγκωσε πολύ απαλά το αφτί μου, χάδι ήταν πιο πολύ, παρά δάγκωμα, κι έβγαλε έναν σιγανό ήχο, κάτι σαν «μιάχμ». Δεν με δάγκωσε τελικά.


Γενικά μην την πλησιάζεις ακόμη κοντά στο πρόσωπό σου. Είναι πολύ νωρίς για να την εμπιστευτείς τόσο. Μπορεί να σε τραυματίσει άσχημα. Προσωπικά από όσα έχω διαβάσει για αυτούς τους παπαγάλους ακόμη και όταν ενθουσιάζονται μπορούν να σε δαγκώσουν πόσο μάλλον αν τρομάξουν και βρίσκονται κοντά στο πρόσωπο σου. 




> Απ’ το ξυλαράκι η απ’ το χέρι μου πετάει πίσω στο κλουβί επάνω. Πάντα γυρεύει να γυρίσει στο πάνω μέρος του κλουβιού. Είδα ότι δεν ξέρει να πετάει καλά και την βάζω συχνά να πετάει να μάθει. Γι’ αυτό τον λόγο με κλειστές πόρτες και παράθυρα την αφήνω πολλές ώρες εκτός κλουβιού. Το πρωί την αφήνω, γυρίζω απ’ τη δουλειά και την βρίσκω να κάθεται πάλι πάνω στο κλουβί. Δεν την είδα να περιφέρεται στο δωμάτιο.


Αυτό δεν είναι σωστό Γιάννη. Δεν πρέπει ποτέ να αφήνεις τον παπαγάλο ελεύθερο στο σπίτι χωρίς επιτήρηση. Μπορούν πολλά να συμβούν και να αποβούν μοιραία για τον παπαγάλο σας. Μπορεί να καταστρέψει καλώδια από ηλεκτρικές συσκευές χαλώντας είτε το καλώδιο είτε ο ίδιος ο παπαγάλος να πάθει ηλεκτροπληξία. Μπορεί να καταστρέψει χρήσιμα σε εσένα έγγραφα. Μπορεί να χαλάσει ξύλινες κατασκευές σε λίγες ώρες. Μπορεί να εγκλωβιστεί πίσω από κάποιο έπιπλο και να τραυματιστεί προσπαθώντας να βγει. Μπορεί να φάει κάποιο φυτό εσωτερικού χώρου, τα περισσότερα από τα οποία είναι δηλητηριώδη. Προσοχή επομένως μεγάλη. Όταν σε μάθει και περνάτε μαζί κάποιο χρόνο εκτός κλουβιού πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις τις παρακάτω συμβουλές: Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των παπαγάλων μας.

Το κλουβί έχει κάποιο σταντ από πάνω για να κάθεται ή κάθεται απλά στα κάγκελα; 




> Οι πρώτες της αλλαγές είναι: δεν είναι ζωηρή, όπως περίμενα, δεν τρώει σχεδόν καθόλου, έπαψε να με δαγκώνει, άρχισε πιο άνετα να κάθεται στο ξυλαράκι η στο χέρι η στον ώμο, δεν φωνάζει. Χθες μόνο έβγαλε μια κραυγή. Άκουσα ότι αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι κάτι σαν προσαρμογή. Παρά είναι ήσυχη, ενώ άκουσα γι’ αυτά τα πουλιά, ότι είναι μεγάλοι φασαριτζήδες. Καμιά φορά, ιδίως όταν είναι στο κλουβί, κάνει κινήσεις σώματος δεξιά-αριστερά η πάνω-κάτω ρυθμικά κάμποσες φορές, καμιά φορά σκαρφαλώνει σε όλο το κλουβί, κάτι σαν τσίρκο. Μετά πάλι, ήσυχη, χωρίς φωνή, χωρίς να τρώει σχεδόν καθόλου.



Όλες αυτές οι αλλαγές οφείλονται στην αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος όπως κατάλαβες και εσύ. Σιγά σιγά θα προσαρμοστεί. Μιλάμε και για "μεγάλο" παπαγάλο ακόμη... βέβαια ακόμη δεν έχει ενηλικιωθεί.




> Χθες για πρώτη φορά έφαγε κομμάτι λάχανο απ' το χέρι μου, με το ζόρι, απρόθυμα, σαν να βαριόταν. Της έδωσα καρότο, το πήρε, και το πέταξε κάτω.
> Όταν της βάζω το ξυλαράκι στα πόδια να σκαρφαλώσει, αρπάζει με το ράμφος της το ξύλο και το σπρώχνει περα, είδα δεν το θέλει και τόσο πολύ. Τώρα το κάνει, όχι τόσο πρόθυμα, αλλά με περισσότερη δεκτικότητα.


Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις να της προσφέρεις και άλλες τροφές (λαχανικά, χορταρικά και φρούτα) από τα επιτρεπόμενα. Για να τη δελεάσεις να σε εμπιστευτεί αλλά και να έρθει κοντά σου να έχεις πιο... ελκυστικές τροφές. Ηλιόσπορους ή κάποιο σπιτικό treat είναι ό,τι πρέπει. Δες μερικές συνταγές: Σπιτικό treat για παπαγάλους, Stick για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους.

Το ξύλο σίγουρα το σπρώχνει μακρυά; Οι παπαγάλοι πριν ανέβουν κάπου ελέγχουν αν το αντικείμενο τους αντέχει με τη χρήση του ράμφους τους. Και μετά απλώνουν το πόδι τους. 

Μπορείς να διαβάσεις και το παρακάτω άρθρο, θα σε βοηθήσει πιστεύω: Παπαγάλοι του Αμαζονίου ή Amazon Parrots (Amazona). Στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν πολλά χρήσιμα άρθρα. Καλή περιήγηση!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soulaki

Πωπωωωω, ειναι πανέμορφη. :Happy0045: 
Να σου ζήσει....

----------


## xrisam

Μα τι υπέροχο πλάσμα!!! Τι λαμπερο βλέμμα!!! :Love0033: 


Καλως ήρθες Γιάννη στην παρέα μας και στο φόρουμ, καλώς την και την κουκλίτσα!! Να την χαίρεσαι!! Καλη προσαρμογή στην Φραγκίτσα σου λοιπόν.

Τα είπε όλα ο Ευθύμης παραπάνω. Είναι λογικό να θέλει χρόνο να προσαρμοστει, ολα της φαίνονται καινούργια. Μπορεις να παρακολουθεις τις κουτσουλιές της για να είσαι και πιο ήσυχος ότι είναι καλά, καλά σχηματισμένες στερεές δείχνουν ένα υγιές πουλί.

----------


## Yannis_17

*Efthimis98*, 
*Soulaki1, 
* *xrisam*  
 


  Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την θερμή και φιλική υποδοχή.
  Οι πληροφορίες σας μου ήταν χρήσιμες. Θα τις ξαναδώ το βράδυ με την ησυχία. 
  Σήμερα βλέπω την Φραγκίτσα πιο ζωηρή, άρχισε να τρώει, να σκαρφαλώνει παντού, γενικά άρχισε να κινείται πιο άνετα στον χώρο της και να βγάζει κάτι σιγανούς ήχους.  Πλάκα έχει.  Δεν με φοβάται καθόλου. Όταν της μιλώ, αρχίζει να μου δείχνει τα φτερά της από μέσα, που είναι πανέμορφα και πολλά χρώματα. Σαν να μου λέει- κοίτα τι κούκλα είμαι. Το άτιμο…  ‘Όπως κατάλαβα, θα δεθεί μαζί μου αρκετά γρήγορα. Το θέμα είναι, ότι ήδη δέθηκα μαζί της και στη δουλειά σκεπτόμουν τι κάνει τώρα, που δεν είμαι σπίτι. Ευθύμη, θα κοιτάξω οπωσδήποτε τις παραπομπές σου, πρέπει να ξέρω καλά αυτά τα πράγματα, μια μου έχω τέτοιο πουλί. Ευχαριστώ τα κορίτσια  *Soulaki1και* *xrisam*επίσης για την φιλική και θερμή υποδοχή και ανταπόκριση. Σήμερα η Φραγκίτσα έγινε πολύ πιο ζωηρή. Έχω και δύο κοκατίλ τον Μήτσο και τον Μάρκο. Ο Μήτσος είναι ένας γκρί, κίτρινος, ο Μάρκος κίτρινος. Τους έβαλα μαζί μια φορά να δω τι θα κάνουν, ο Μήτσος σαν πιο επιθετικός και πιο άγριος άρχισε να επιτίθεται. Τους χώρισα πάλι μην φαγωθούν μεταξύ τους. Ο Μήτσος όμως είναι φοβερός τραγουδιστής. Καμιά φορά αρχίζει το κελάηδημα, λες και είναι κότσυφας.  Στην περιοχή που μένω ( Παλαιό Φάληρο) έχουμε πολλά κοτσύφια. Τα μιμείται; Δεν ξέρω. Ο Μάρκος βγάζει μόνο κραυγές, ενώ είναι πιο δεκτικός, όχι τόσο άγριος, όπως ο Μητσάρας. Έχω κι έναν άλλον παπαγάλο, δεν ξέρω τι σχέδιο είναι, τον ονόμασα Μπούλη. Ήσυχο πουλάκι, τον πιάνω στα χέρια, δεν με δαγκώνει. Βγάζει κάτι ήχους μια θυμίζει το σπουργίτη, μια κάνει σαν την γαλοπούλα. Είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερος απ΄τα κλασσικά μικρά παπαγαλάκια. Είχα ένα διάστημα και ένα ζευγάρι lover, όπως άκουσα τα λένε. Τι lover, αυτά ήταν φόβερ. Χαχαχα. Ο αρσενικός μια μέρα τσίμπησε άσχημα την θηλυκιά και την άφησε καραφλή. Γύρισα και τι να δω… η μαντάμ Λώρα ήθελε… περούκα… Της έβαλα betadin στο κεφαλάκι, τους χώρισα.Το κλουβί είχε διαχωριστικό. Μια μέρα ο αρσενικός, ο Κίτσος, δεν ξέρω πως τα κατάφερε, άλλα σήκωσε το διαχωριστικό και βρέθηκε πάλι στην Λώρα. Και πάλι πήγε να την χτυπήσει. ‘Εβαλα χοντρό χαρτόνι μαζί με το διαχωριστικό. Η Λώρα το κατέφαγε. Είπα, εσείς οι δυο δεν τρώγεστε με τίποτε. Τα έδωσα σε κάτι φίλους, λέγοντάς τους να τους κρατούν σε δυο διαφορετικά κλουβιά. Έτσι κι έγινε. Τώρα είναι ήσυχα και τα δυο. Αυτά λοιπόν… έχω τρία καναρίνια ακόμη και έναν σπίνο, ιδέα δεν έχω πως λέγεται αυτό το πουλί, αλλά τραγουδά φοβερά και με δυνατή φωνή. Βλάχο τον ονόμασα.  Όποιος θέλει, μπορεί να δει μια ταινιούλα που τράβηξα με τους παπαγάλους. Εδώ είναι η παραπομπή. Ευχαριστώ πάλι θερμά όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## Yannis_17

Και μια ταινία, όταν είχα 20 πουλιά παρακαλώ!...
  Δεν προλάβαινα να τα συγυρίσω. Τα μισά τα χάρισα σε κάτι φίλους. 
  Ξέρω ότι είναι καλά. Γι’ αυτό είμαι ήσυχος. Αυτά…
  Τα έβγαλα κι αυτά ταινία.

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο, πολυ ωραία ολα τους......και πολυ δουλειά, να τα εχεις ολα, οπως πρεπει.
Το άγνωστο πουλακι, κάποιο είδος παπαγάλου, ειναι μάλλον, πολυ όμορφο,, δεν εχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο.
Η Φραγκίτσα .....ομως......ολα τα λεφτά.
Καλη συνέχεια ευχομαι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπόν, Γιάννη. Φαίνεται ότι άρχισε τελικά η Φραγκίτσα να συνηθίζει το καινούργιο της περιβάλλον και φαίνεται αρκετά εξοικειωμένη με την ανθρώπινη παρουσία. Tα Lovebirds θεωρούνται επιθετικοί παπαγάλοι που διεκδικούν το χώρο τους και τα πράγματά τους, ιδιαίτερα τα θηλυκά, κυρίως σε πουλιά του ίδιου φύλου ή πουλιά που πρωτοεμφανίζονται στον χώρο τους και δεν έχουν ακόμη αποκτήσει τη θέση τους στην ιεραρχία. 

Ο άγνωστος παπαγάλος σου πρόκειται για ένα Red rumped parakeet ή κοινώς μελωδικό παπαγαλάκι αφού η φωνή του είναι ιδιαίτερα μελωδική για παπαγάλο. Κάποιες πληροφορίες μπορείς να διαβάσεις στο άρθρο: Red Rumped Parakeet ή Ωδικός Παπαγάλος (Psephotus haematonotus), αν και δεν απαιτεί κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Όπως φροντίζεις γενικά τους παπαγάλους και τα κοκατίλ σου. 

Στα κοκατίλ σου τώρα. Στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν πολλά κοκατίλ μια και πρόκειται για πολύ αγαπητό είδος. Και πολλά βέβαια άρθρα. Το κλουβί του Μήτσου είναι ακατάλληλο για οποιοδήποτε πτηνό λόγω του στρογγυλού σχήματός του αλλά και λόγω του μεγέθους. Από την άλλη το κλουβί του... Μάρκου (παρακάτω θα καταλάβεις γιατί οι τελείες  :Stick Out Tongue: ) είναι πολύ καλό. Ευρύχωρο και τετράγωνο. Το τετραγωνισμένο κλουβί παρέχει ασφάλεια στον παπαγάλο κυρίως ψυχολογικά, εκτός του ότι στα στρόγγυλα κλουβιά χάνεται πολύτιμος χώρος, μια και τα περισσότερα συνήθως είναι υπερβολικά μικρά. 

Πάμε τώρα στο φύλο των κοκατίλ. Ο Μήτσος πρόκειται για γνήσιο αντράκι, κίτρινη μάσκα και πορτοκαλί μάγουλα, τραγουδάει συνεχόμενα και μπορεί όντως να μιμείται και τα κοτσύφια. Από την άλλη ο Μάρκος μάλλον δεν είναι αρσενικός. Το γεγονός πως δεν έχει τραγουδήσει όλο αυτό το διάστημα συνηγορεί στο ότι είναι θηλυκό. Επίσης και η επιθετικότητα που δείχνει απέναντι στο Μάρκο. Για το διαχωρισμό του φύλου των lutino κοκατίλ ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος για να διακρίνεις το φύλο είναι αυτός που λέει η εικόνα, σχετικά με τις φτερούγες του παπαγάλου. Τα ενήλικα θηλυκά και τα νεαρά αρσενικά (πριν την πρώτη πτερόρροια) διατηρούν τις κίτρινες βούλες τους μέχρι ένα σημείο. Τα νεαρά θηλυκά έχουν επίσης βούλες, περισσότερες από τα νεαρά αρσενικά και τα ενήλικα θηλυκά. Τα ενήλικα αρσενικά έχουν ελάχιστες ή και καμία βούλα στα φτερά. Εν ολίγοις, τα αρσενικά δεν έχουν ή έχουν ελάχιστες βούλες και τα θηλυκά, τα νεαρά αρσενικά και νεαρά θηλυκά έχουν βούλες κίτρινες. Εσένα δε σε νοιάζουν τα νεαρά αφού πρόκειται για ενήλικο πουλάκι από ό,τι κατάλαβα. Η μάσκα αν και συνηγορεί για θηλυκό δεν είναι σίγουρη μέθοδος. Όλα αυτά εκτείνοντας το φτερό μπροστά από ένα φωτεινό σημείο, μία λάμπα ή ακόμη καλύτερα μπροστά από ένα φωτεινό παράθυρο. Η εικόνα που σου είπα, είναι βέβαια στα αγγλικά αλλά στα μετέφρασα παραπάνω:





Για τα κοκατίλ υπάρχουν αρκετά θέματα και είναι τα εξής:

Παπαγάλοι κοκατίλ ή Cockatiel (Nymphicus hollandicus)
Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
Chop (ανάμειξη λαχανικών και άλλων τροφών) - ιδανικό και για τη Φραγκίτσα!
Οδηγός αναπαραγωγής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
Γενετική και μεταλλάξεις στα Cockatiel (Cockatiel genetics and mutations)
Διαμονή Cockatiel: ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός
Οι 10 πιο συχνές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και Cockatiel
Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων Cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς

Και τέλος για την προσωπική αυτογνωσία: Quiz: πόσο καλά φροντίζετε το Cockatiel σας;

Όλα αυτά εννοείται θα τα διαβάσεις εν καιρώ. Φαίνονται πολλά αλλά πίστεψέ με θα σου λύσουν πολλές απορίες και θα μάθεις πράγματα που ούτε φανταζόσουν!  :Big Grin: 

Στο δεύτερο βίντεο υπάρχει όντως όλη η φύση στο σπίτι σου. Τα Lover είναι... Lovebirds, βλέπω Zebra finches, καναρινάκια, red rumped parakeet, cockatiel, budgie αλλά και κάτι που δε μου άρεσε... ένα κοινό σπίνο και μία καρδερίνα. Ελπίζω να ήταν εκτροφής γιατί εκτός του ότι είναι ανήθικο να έχουμε εγκλωβισμένα άγρια πιασμένα ιθαγενή στο κλουβί εν γνώση της πραγματικότητας εκ μέρους μας, στο φόρουμ απαγορεύεται η προβολή τους. Ξέρω πως ίσως να μην γνωρίζεις όπως πολλοί καταναλωτές που έχουν άγρια στα κλουβιά τους, αλλά αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα: Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; Υπάρχουν πολλά θέματα εκεί για να διαβάσεις και να ενημερωθείς. Τα περισσότερα συνήθως καταλήγουν μετά από λίγο καιρό και εκτός αυτού, παρασέρνουν στο θάνατο και πολλά οικόσιτα πουλάκια. Άγριοι οργανισμοί = μικροοργανισμοί ξένοι στα εκτροφικά πουλάκια. Κανόνας!

Τέλος, θα ήθελα να σταθώ με μερικές μικρές παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με τα κλουβιά. Για το κλουβί του Μήτσου σου έγραψα παραπάνω. Ωστόσο και το κλουβί της Φραγκίτσας δεν είναι το κατάλληλο για το είδος. Προτείνω επομένως, ο Μήτσος να επιστρέψει στο αρχικό του κλουβί από όσο είδα είναι αυτό της Φραγκίτσας που θα είναι κομπλέ, να ξεφορτωθείς το στρόγγυλο κλουβί ή να το αφήσεις στην άκρη για ώρα έκτακτης ανάγκης και να αγοράσεις ένα κατάλληλο κλουβί για το μεγαλοπρεπές αυτό είδος, τους Blue Fronted Amazon. Μπορείς να δεις το θέμα του Αναστάση, που υπάρχουν τόσο πιο οικονομικές όσο και πιο ακριβές λύσεις για κλουβιά. Το είχαμε αναλύσει αρκετά το θέμα του κλουβιού. Το θέμα είναι αυτό: Yellow Crowned Amazon. Επιπλέον, να προμηθευτείς μερικά παιχνίδια για τους παπαγάλους σου ή ακόμη και να φτιάξεις εσύ ο ίδιος με μηδενικό κόστος, ανέξοδα παιχνίδια που θα τα ευχαριστηθούν. Επειδή όμως ζω και εγώ στη χώρα αυτή και ξέρω ότι πολλοί συνάνθρωποι μας πραγματικά επιβιώνουν, μπορείς να αποταμιεύεις ένα μικρό ποσό από το υστέρημά σου ώστε να αποκτήσεις σε λίγους μήνες ένα κατάλληλο κλουβί για τη Φραγκίτσα. Μπορείς αντί να αγοράσεις όλα τα παιχνίδια, να φτιάξεις εξαιρετικά παιχνίδια που οι παπαγάλοι σου θα καταευχαριστηθούν με πολύ απλά υλικά ή ακόμη και πιο σύνθετα αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου. Πάρα πολλές ιδέες μπορείς να βρεις στην ενότητα αυτή: Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. 

Αυτά τα ολίγα από εμένα λοιπόν,ελπίζω να βοήθησα. Όλα είναι γραμμένα φιλικά και κυρίως για την ευημερία των φτερωτών σου φίλων.

----------


## Yannis_17

> Μπράβο, πολυ ωραία ολα τους......και πολυ δουλειά, να τα εχεις ολα, οπως πρεπει.
> Το άγνωστο πουλακι, κάποιο είδος παπαγάλου, ειναι μάλλον, πολυ όμορφο,, δεν εχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο.
> Η Φραγκίτσα .....ομως......ολα τα λεφτά.
> Καλη συνέχεια ευχομαι.


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Αθανασία, να είσαι καλά!!!

----------


## Yannis_17

*Efthimis98*, σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε για την μεγάλη ανταπόκριση και τόσο πλούσιο υλικό - ένα ολόκληρο βιβλίο μου έδωσες!!!
Η Φραγκίτσα τώρα είναι σε μεγάλο κλουβί, φάρδος 80 εκατοστά και ύψος 1,5 μέτρο. Συνέχεια σκαρφαλώνει, κάθε μέρα γίνεται και πιο "αλανιάρα".
Το στρογγυλό κλουβί θα το πάω πίσω στην αποθήκη κάτω, έχω εκεί ένα μεγάλο για το μέγεθος του πουλιού, εκεί θα κάτσει ο Μήτσος. Ευτυχώς δεν πέταξα το κλουβί, το κράτησα στην αποθήκη. Θα το πλύνω, θα το στεγνώσω στον ήλιο και ο Μήτσος θα πάει εκεί. Φίλε Ευθύμη, χάρηκα, όταν είδα, πως είσαι από πάνω. Είμαι και γω πατρόθεν και μητρόθεν από την βόρεια Ελλάδα, από τα Γρεβενά. Να είσαι καλά, πατρίδα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Από τους λίγους Βορειοελλαδίτες στο φόρουμ, οι περισσότεροι είστε Αθηναίοι χαχα!  :Big Grin:  Σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι αγνώριστη η Φραγκίτσα!

----------


## Yannis_17

Να σε ρωτήσω, φίλε Ευθύμη. Ο Μήτσος είναι αντράκι, όπως μου είπες, τον άκουσα πολλές φορές να τραγουδάει και τραγουδάει όμορφα ο άτιμος, μοιάζει με κότσυφα. Το άλλο κοκατίλ, που τον ονόμασα μάλλον άστοχα Μάρκο, ο κίτρινος ( τόσα ήξερα, τόσα έκανα) μου είπες είναι θηλυκό, βάσει τα φαινόμενα. Τότε γιατί όταν τα βάζω μαζί, ο Μήτσος την χτυπάει; Δεν δείχνει να χαίρεται με την παρέα, δείχνει να θέλει να κάθεται μόνος του στο κλουβί.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κατά τα φαινόμενα μάλλον αυτό ισχύει. Ωστόσο τα πουλάκια και ιδιαίτερα οι παπαγάλοι έχουν ο κάθε ένας το δικό του χαρακτήρα. Δεν είναι αναγκαίο πάντα να τα πηγαίνουν καλά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση υπάρχουν ορισμένα βήματα που μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ενεργήσουν στην περίπτωση σου. Θα ήθελα όμως πρώτα να μου πεις αν πρόκειται για ήμερα ή άγρια πουλάκια καθώς και να βεβαιωθούμε για το φύλο του Μάρκου είτε βλέποντας εσύ τις φωτογραφίες είτε επειδή φαίνεται πως έχει καλή φωτογραφική μπορείς να μας δείξεις και εμάς φωτογραφίες από τα φτερά στο φως για να πούμε αν μπορούμε και εμείς τη γνώμη μας ή καλύτερα τα παιδιά που έχουν κοκατίλ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yannis_17

Φίλε Ευθύμη. Τα κοκατίλ τα πήρα σε δυο  διαφορετικά μαγαζιά. Αλλά είναι άγρια, φαίνεται κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε μαζί τους. Συνεπώς πρέπει να ασχοληθώ εγώ. Δεν με εμπιστεύονται ακόμα, όταν καθαρίζω τα κλουβιά και αναγκαστικά τα μεταφέρω σε άλλο κλουβί, δαγκώνουν, φωνάζουν, γενικά κάνουν μαγάλη φασαρία. Φοράω πέτσινα γάντια, αλλιώς το χέρι μου θα γινόταν...Ενώ όταν τα μιλάω από απόσταση 1 μέτρο ας πούμε, και τα πλησιάζω πολύ αργά, πολύ αργά, δείχνουν πιο ήρεμα. Θα μελετήσω όλο το υλικό που μου έδωσες, να ξέρω πως να τους φερθώ. Εντάξει είναι, ζωηρά, παίζουν, εμένα φαίνεται ακόμη δεν με συνήθησαν και διότι δεν ασχολήθηκα μαζί τους πέραν της φροντίδας του κλουβιού και φαγητού. Θα στρώσουν, που θα πάνε. Κατάλαβα ότι εξαρτάται πολύ κι από μένα, κυρίως από μένα. Πάω στην αποθήκη να φέρω το μεγάλο κλουβί για τον Μήτσο. Έχεις δίκαιο, καλύτερα το πουλί να έχει μεγαλύτερο χώρο. Τις καρδερίνες που είχα, δυο ήταν,και τα δυο λουγαράκια πριν τις βροχές που είχαμε εδώ στην Αθήνα, πήγα στον Υμμητό, στο δάσος και τα αμόλυσα. Δεν ξέρω αν έκανα καλά, τα είδα όμως πως πέταξαν καλά. Ελπίζω να μην τα φάει εκεί στο δάσος καμιά γάτα. Τα είδα πως πετούσαν καλά και είπα- δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Τα άλλα πουλιά, τα δύο lover παπαγάλους, τα τέσσερα παραδεισένια μικρούλικα, και τους δύο μικρούς παπαγάλους τα χάρισα σε φίλους.

----------

